# JBoss 6 - SocketTimeout dynamisch setzen



## WyattEarp (6. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen Client geschrieben, der eine Methode in einem EJB aufruft. Diese Methode kann extrem lang laufen und ich bekomme nach 300000ms immer eine SocketTimeout-Exception, wenn der Aufruf nach dieser Zeit noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Als Applikations-Server benutze ich JBoss 6.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den SocketTimeout dynamisch zu setzen bzw. diesen automatisch zu verlängern, sofern der Methodenaufruf noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Leider lässt sich nicht vorhersagen, wie lange der Methodenaufruf dauert, da es sich hierbei um eine Batch-Verarbeitung handelt und nicht bekannt ist welche Datenmasse verarbeitet werden soll.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und viele Grüße,
WyattEarp


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Sep 2011)

Schon mal an eine Message Driven Bean oder JMS gedacht?


----------



## WyattEarp (7. Sep 2011)

Ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und die Annotation _@Asynchronus_ gefunden und bastel gerade damit rum. Mit dieser sollte es eigentlich wie gewünscht funktionieren ...


----------

